# disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

## thecooptoo

power outage and I lost my system.ive done a emerge -e system but I now get this when it starts

what do i do ?

```
eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

agpgart: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

via_agp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

parport: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

parport_pc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbcore: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

uhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbcore: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

uhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

i2c_core: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

i2c_isa: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

via686a: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

mii: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

8139cp: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

rtc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

pcspkr: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

floppy: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

parport: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

parport_pc: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbcore: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbcore: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ehci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbcore: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ohci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usbcore: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

uhci_hcd: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

NTGHicu1 ~ #
```

----------

## Sadako

Those all look like kernel modules, which would be stored on the filesystem in /lib/modules.

```
cd /usr/src/linux && make clean && make && make modules_install
```

----------

